# Plow storage in the off-season



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok so I know the snow is coming soon, but I've finally been able to take a breath and focus on a few other things (life has been very hectic with a new baby!). I have a cycle country plow that I'd like to store by hanging it up close to the ceiling in the garage. I have a tall garage (12 feet), and I'd like to get this plow off the ground to maximize my space. Obviously I'd have to utilitize the rafters above so I'd be accessing the attic area above the garage. Any ideas? Anyone done it using the winch of the atv (at least just to get it up there...)?


----------



## Calheavyrigger (Aug 27, 2011)

Just be aware that putting a concentrated load like that on the joists could cause a problem. Better choice is to put it outside.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Calheavyrigger;1306479 said:


> Just be aware that putting a concentrated load like that on the joists could cause a problem. Better choice is to put it outside.


What problem could it cause? I've used these same joists to successfully and safely pull a 360 out of my old ford. I believe that weighs a bit more than my plow. I'm in the atv forum right? Even so I'm hoping to distribute the weight over several rafters. Guess I'm looking for anyone whose done it and got a system figured out on it!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Wheeler plows aren't very heavy, I've put more weight than a wheeler plow just in boxes full of stuff up in the rafters without issue.

A simple pulley with a cable is all you need. You could use the winch on the ATV to pull it up, or just double up pulleys and pull it up by hand and tie the rope off to the wall.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

That sounds like what I'm looking for. I will have to do some experimenting to see what will work best. I will be sure to update/post back-hopefully with my successes!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

A chain hoist works great to get it up there and then tie it off....


----------



## SNOWBEARLTD (Oct 9, 2009)

Have you seen these? They can be used as a pulley and very simple to use!

Check out the video here

*The World's Easiest Tie Down!*


3/8" Tie Boss Strap - 10' of solid, polypropylene rope - 275lb. Load Limit
Secure Cargo in cars, trucks, trailers, etc.
Tie down tarps, tents, etc.
Secure bundles on wheelbarrows & dollys
Perfect for camping, hunting, powersports, moving and general use
Easy, one handed operation
Use two straps together to create a simple pulley
5 Year Manufacturers Warranty

Click Here to buy


----------



## gbtl (Dec 15, 2010)

just secure it very good. falling from 12 feet would harm/kill someone.


----------



## outdoorfan (Sep 22, 2011)

Just saw this thread. I use a 4x4x"whatever length is necessary" across four of those rafters to distribute the heavy loads better (ie...pulling an engine, etc). I would never rely on just one to pull a 360, but that's just me.

Forgot to add that I then use a well secured eye bolt through that 4x4, which then does the hoisting.


----------

